# Lets see everyones



## kayla221444 (Jul 16, 2010)

Not sure if I ALREADY made a post like this but.. I have been wanting to!! So here it goes my 2010 purchases, lets see everyone elses!!!






1.Darkmoons Orions Tattooed Creation Lab Tester Silver buckskin overo stallion 32" AMHA ONLY. bred 3 mares to him for 2011 can't wait!





This stallion is so amazing, hes deffinatly a dream for us with his beautiful head and color!!











2. Purchased with the above horse, Evergreens Commands Attention, purchased for my 3 year old niece. Small 28" AMHA AMHR mare.


----------



## kayla221444 (Jul 16, 2010)

3.Boones Little Country Girl...my favorite I have always dreamed of owning a beautiful buckskin pinto mare, shes 29" AMHA AMHR proven broodmare, with a beautiful head, hopefully shes in foal to Creation for a 2011 foal










4. AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST, MY NEW STALLION!! Clear Brooks Mo To Talk about...A HANDSOME BTU grandson..buckskin TOVER AMHA/AMHR 29"








































needless to say we are excited about all our new additions for 2010 SO FAR



..maybe some more?


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jul 16, 2010)

Well I have been pretty good this year with only 2 purchases. The first was GMR Fooler Fooled Angie a sorrel AMHA/AMHR 09 filly. and the other is Kaycee Babs a AMHA/AMHR silver bay roan broodmare.

Here is Angie, Im hoping to get more pictures of her soon, she has been doing very well at the shows already this year and is cleaning up in Liberty!:






And Babs, she foaled only a few days after I got her, a silver bay pinto filly!:


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jul 16, 2010)

wow, you did real good on your purchases - lovely horses.

White Tails has also been busy LOL - Just for this year 2010 so far - starting with January in order:

*Little Kings Buckeroo Merlin - 29" black Buckeroo son*






*Indian Peaks Sweet Serenity - 28" Sids Rebel Granddaughter:*

* *






*Little Kings Ebony Buck - a Buckeroo daughter (now bred to LK Supreme Dream):*

* *






*Little Kings Buckeroo Ivory - a cremello Buckeroo daughter (now bred to LK Supreme Dream) **She foaled a beautiful filly for us in May by LK Bay Ablaze*_*"*_

_* *_






_* *_

_*Jones Majestic Tajah Blue - Blue Boy / Gold Melody:*_

_* *_






_* *_

_* *_

_*Cadle Creeks Rogues ShowQueen - Hunt House Farms Rogues Native daughter:*_

_* *_

_* *_






*AND LIKE USUAL I HAVE RUN OUT OF THE ALLOWED LIMIT OF PHOTOS SO CONTINUED BELOW IN NEXT POST ................. LOL*

* *

* *


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jul 16, 2010)

CONTINUED:

*Sunwoods Steppin It Up - buckskin pinto - Sids Rebel & Buckeroo cross:*






*Iona Farms Princess Bride - buckskin LK Supreme Dream & Buckeroo cross w/2 blue eyes:*

* *

* *






*And a sooty buckskin by Six Gems Roan N Out Blue - picture not yet avail.*

I'm sure Holly will point out someone that I left off/out but this is off the top of my head. LOL It's only July so no telling what else White Tails will add to their program - my hubby keeps cutting us girls off only to give in to our batting eyelashes LOL


----------



## targetsmom (Jul 16, 2010)

We don't buy often, but couldn't resist this mare, Alamos Sirs Toffee Snow (a Cross Countrys Call Me Sirs daughter) bred to Ten Ls Spirits Afterglow.

Bay pinto with 2 blue eyes and awesome movement.






And the filly she had May 4: she's a keeper.


----------



## ohmt (Jul 16, 2010)

YAY I get to post on this thread!!!

I bought a new stallion-our farm is already overpopulated with testosterone filled boys (many soon to be gelded!), but when I saw Phantom on the saleboard listed for sale, I just had to buy him. He is the first horse that I have purchased myself so he's extra special



I manage my grandparents farm and while many of the horses have been given to me, I have never personally paid for a horse other than buying feed, shots, etc. I am in college, so it's never been possible. I had a bit of money finally saved up (I am in college so it's hard to do!) and instead of buying new clothes like I had planned, I went and bought a new horse





Here's my new love, Star Strucks Phantom (AMHA)or Rika General Lee (AMHR)

National Champion Senior Stallion in Halter and Model

Reserve National Grand Champion in Halter

I finally got a hold of his breeder last week and she told me before he was sold and shown by Star Strucks, he was a multi National Top Ten in Driving! I am in heaven!

All that and he is also a bay tovero, homozygous for tobiano






And a few of him taken this year at age 15:

Excuse the wire in the background of the first pic-it is outside his paddock. My grandma's flower bed wire to keep the cats out. Well try anyway!
















Gosh, I can't wait for next year's foals!

Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## topnotchminis (Jul 16, 2010)

Everyones new horses are gorgeous! I will have to get some pics of my new boy and put them up.


----------



## markadoodle (Jul 16, 2010)

First of all WOW GORGEOUS horses.

2nd of all. SORRY!...

Do I break the rules? LOL!

My 2 new big horses...






*Sunnybrooks Mister Mo *

("Mosbey")

[Polish Arabian Gelding]

Mosbey is sweet and has great ground manners. We bought Moseby from a home that only used him for endurance racing, he loves trails and he never gets tired of trail riding. He has done some show jumping and was in pony club for a little over a year. He still needs work on that end. But he loves gaming. He is very good at pole bending and barrel racing. Mosbey does need a VERY experienced rider because he gets fast and likes to move- though he is very gentle with giving children lead line rides. In fact children as young as 3 can walk right into his stall and he is very gentle with them.






_______________






*Banbury Iberico *

("Bear")

[REG. Andalusian gelding]

Banbury Larkin x Banbury Sandro

Bear is a flashy gelding, he was used as a stud for most of his life so unfortunately he still carry's those manners. He will be shown plenty in 2010 in a lot of simple things.(Trail, eq., Pleasure, Showmanship.etc) He has pulled out a 2nd in Western Eq. in both shows. And a 2nd and 3rd in Western Pleasure. The first show we did English Pleasure and we got 3rd. –IAHAR


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jul 16, 2010)

targetsmom said:


> We don't buy often, but couldn't resist this mare, Alamos Sirs Toffee Snow (a Cross Countrys Call Me Sirs daughter) bred to Ten Ls Spirits Afterglow.
> 
> Bay pinto with 2 blue eyes and awesome movement.
> 
> ...



_Love this mare.... My SHOW producers are my "Sir" daughter's with our stallion "Marystown Cowboy Wild Spirit". Everyone of them.... This is one of my FAVORITE bloodlines. Congratulations, again on this mare.... _


----------



## Tab (Jul 17, 2010)

Thank you Kayla for this thread!!!!!

Most recent purchases:

This is Misty Rose Fable of Lexington. We purchased him a few years back but I never really said a public thank you to Libby of Misty Rose Miniature Horses and this thread gives me a chance!

Lexington was an impressive colt and is an extraordinary stallion and I am very thankful to have had him since he was a yearling. When I am on the lookout for a horse I my go through hundreds of pictures before I find one that I keep coming back to. Only at that point do I make contact with a seller. There is something about this boy. Yet sometimes pictures don't tell the whole story. He was even _better _than his pictures. Here's a shaggy pic that doesn't do him justice! I need to take some more now that he has shed. It's hard to capture his essence in a photo. Depending on the angle he looks like an Andalusian or Quarab, but there's just something about him that makes him extra special. Not an ounce of him is "pony-like"; he is all horse. Not since my Arabian have I handled such a powerful horse. All 33" of him! He is as gentle as he is powerful!






To drive him in the future! Have the harness, I'm just lacking the cart! OH, and his firstborn son, my Romeo. My husband is feeling so ignored these days while I'm outside playing with Lexington's gorgeous little son!

Next: I had the pleasure of doing business with Jennifer Sites of Cedar Fields early this year. She put up with my endless emails... I do not know how, and was very generous in enabling us to purchase Cedar Fields Top Design as a birthday gift. If she hadn't worked with us we wouldn't have him right now, as our family priorities often leave a big deficit. She was gracious even while we were trying to figure out the best way to bring him home. Gracious still after I said I won't buy him until I see him in person. I am extremely serious when it comes to my horses and giving them a home. God bless this colt, he is such a redhead! He has the most delicate head in my entire barn and has a most beautiful trot.






I love training horses and watching them grow. I have raised all of my minis from birth or as yearlings on up! What a pleasure to give rides to my children and the daughter of a childhood friend on our tiny home-bred and raised mare Jamie today. I wouldn't have her if it weren't for purchasing her dam from Mary T and her sire from Sandy M. of Prairie View Farms!!! Miniature horses are such a blessing. The people I have met through minis have become cherished friends! I wish more people realized all the amazing adventures to be had while owning minis!

Okay, officially done gushing!


----------



## CharlesFamily (Jul 17, 2010)

I get to play on this one!

Thank you, thank you, to Sheryl of Irish Hills Farm for allowing me to bring home Little Kings Junior Jinx! He came home in May and has fit right in and is so sweet! I love my geldings, and he is perfect! He will be shown next year by my soon to be 12-year-old daughter. I can't wait to get this boy driving!

Barbara


----------



## BM Miniatures (Jul 17, 2010)

Just 2 purchases for us so far.

First our herd-sire Scott Creek Monarch Cadence. Hope to get updated photo's really soon!






vid of him



And recently this 30.5" broodmare in-foal due in the next couple of months


----------



## Mominis (Jul 17, 2010)

We bought our first mini this year, a two year old gelding from Dr. and Mrs. Taylor. I know you've heard me talk about him, but he's the light of my life. I just love my boy Shake. If you are at the Nationals, come meet him!!

After taking Shake to his first show, hubby decided he had to have a horse of his own, so we bought Armani. Armani, a soon-to-be gelding is on the trailer to us from Leeana Hackworth in Ohio as we speak. Can't wait to see him in person! We are also planning to take him along to Tulsa.

What a neat world the mini world is! We are so happy we decided to invest.


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh boy now I have to face how many additions this year brought and it's only halfway over! (although I"m pretty darn sure there won't be more lol)

Started off the year with Harrison Fjord (NR Karl Johan)






Got three A/R appy mares from HGF





Stardust (Angels Tennassee Tyme Star Dust)






Dream (Six Gems Dream Catcher)






Melody (Forester Creek Magic Melody)






Hubby got me a little APHA Paint filly for my birthday, a little rescue girl named Harmony






A lady had an ASPC Shetland mare that is too much for her and wanted a mini colt so in trade I got Halo (Scott's Naughty Angel)






And out of pictures space....


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 17, 2010)

And the two A/R appies I'm in the process of buying...

Gambler (Timberview High Stakes Gambler) (Thanks Lavonne!)






And Tessa (CR Spanish Creek Contessa) (Thanks Dawn and Tommy!)


----------



## AshleyNicole (Jul 17, 2010)

we have bought several this year....can't find my camera or I would have pictures of them all....may come back when I find it and upload the rest. We bought 3 mares in February. A Redboy daughter, a Roan Ranger daughter and a older Egyptian King daughter (I saw a beautiful daughter of hers by Call Me Sir so I thought she would be great with Bare, she's in foal already so can't wait until next year for that foal



). We are also about to buy another mare with a colt on her side.

But by far my favorite purchase is our new stallion Cross Country Barracuda. He is already a 2008 Res. National Champion Senior stallion he is a Redboy son. He has 3 mares in foal for next year which will be his first and I'm pretty sure he will be going back with a trainer for next year. I really love this guy. He looks even better in person than in pictures......can't wait for next years babies.....Anyway here he is









:wub



Thanks so much to Belinda....love him more all the time


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jul 17, 2010)

This is our only addition so far this year:

Flying W Farms Magic Touch, AMHR black pinto mare


----------



## wpsellwood (Jul 18, 2010)

Great horses everyone! We managed to purchase a few!

Woodstock North Dawns Domino






Mulligans Run Dream Thistle and Thorn, this is Breannes gelding






Mulligans Run Undaunted Dreams gelding






Mulligans Run Italian Dream filly


----------



## Carolyn R (Jul 18, 2010)

There are some nice minis (and big guys) posted on this thread.

I only have one purchase for this year (and its all I intend on having).It was one of my New Years resolutions/goals to get an A/R Buckeroo Son.

Little Kings LKB Buckeroo Dream


----------



## sdmini (Jul 18, 2010)

wpsellwood said:


> Woodstock North Dawns Domino


Hubba hubba sign me up for one of those.

Being broke isn't conducive to horse shopping but there are some really nice horses on this thread.


----------



## wpsellwood (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks Marlee! He turned out better then we could imagine! We went off of yearling pictures and hes 11! Hes the sweetest horse ever. I cant imagine not having him in the barn.


----------



## yankee_minis (Jul 20, 2010)

*Buckeye WCF Classical Enchantment*

Black pinto with two blue eyes

Graham's Little King Lee daughter

2006 AMHR National Top Ten

Bred for 2011 to Little Kings BT Yessirre. CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## Gizzmoe (Jul 20, 2010)

Well this guy isn't exactly a direct out purchase as I will be working off the payment for this boy. I already love him. He is three months at the moment. Here are a few pics taking today. The pics are not the best as they were taken on a cell phone. Excuse his hooves they will be trimmed up this week. Oh and it has been decided to name this boy, Hairicanes Banking On Temptation.


----------



## kmh (Jul 21, 2010)

I bought this 2009 filly in January 2010 from Mulligans Run Farm.....thanks Heather !!

This is Mulligans Run Sensational Dreams (aka Satin). I have admired First Knights Dream Come True foals for a long time and now I finally own one! I love this filly, she has a heart of gold and will do anything that is asked of her.

Steph


----------



## Seashells (Jul 21, 2010)

My new a/r filly: "Kissy"! Just purchased her last week...and I couldn't be happier. I simply adore her.


----------



## wpsellwood (Jul 21, 2010)

kmh said:


> I bought this 2009 filly in January 2010 from Mulligans Run Farm.....thanks Heather !!
> 
> This is Mulligans Run Sensational Dreams (aka Satin). I have admired First Knights Dream Come True foals for a long time and now I finally own one! I love this filly, she has a heart of gold and will do anything that is asked of her.
> 
> Steph


Cant beat those Dream foals we now have lets see 4 of them



Love them. Your filly is just lovely.


----------



## Rebecca (Jul 22, 2010)

Here's my boy! Many of you have by now seen my new gelding, Honeysuckle Knolls Toys Little Rusty, National champion, Multiple World Top Ten and a Reserve World Grand Champion in halter and driving. He's a blast and a very quick learner! I just love this guy.

Professional picture from a few years ago






A few days after coming home-






And at a recent show






Love seeing everyone's special new horses!

Rebecca


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jul 22, 2010)

Targetsmom, I LOVE LOVE your mare...she should produce some gorgeous driving horses!! I remember the other photos you posted of her too.

We didn't buy any minis this year...wow, I think that is a first, LOL. We did buy my son a Welsh mare, though. He rides her, and I fully intend to drive her whenever I can get a cart and harness for her. I need to get a video of Lucy trotting...OMG this mare can MOVE!!!

This is 16 year old Brynmerlyn's Phantom, aka Lucy, a Sec. B mare:


----------



## AshleyNicole (Jul 31, 2010)

Thought I would come back and add the pictures some of the others we bought.

The First is SG Ranger's Classic Dancer- she is a '97 daughter of Roan Ranger....not many of these around which I love just because I like having horses with bloodlines not everyone has. This is a horrible picture of her.... she looks much better in person, must be my picture taking skills or lack of them






The next is SG spot on side a Redboy daughter - it had just rained in this pic






This is a Egyptian King daughter that we bought to retire here....she is the dam to my best mare Silver who is in the background. she is NFC Egyptian King Elegance






The last we didn't technically buy this year (end of last year) but I love him...not sure if you can tell in this picture but he has a head to die for(he is double bred blue boy) He will be the perfect cross with the Redboy son I posted earlier. He has bred the Redboy daughter above for 2011 and maybe the roan ranger daughter. This is Flying W Farms Okie Blue Sky- he has that look at me attitude and is already a "movie star" he is in the AMHS video at ozark mt. tack










ok I promise no more lol


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Aug 1, 2010)

I did not purchase this horse I traded but here is Sooshi






And this mare I did buy! Banana Muffin!!






I LOVE them both! Can't wait to see their future foals!

Gage


----------



## Mominis (Aug 1, 2010)

~Palomino~ said:


> I did not purchase this horse I traded but here is Sooshi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL! Two food-named horses in one year, is that a record?


----------



## Jill (Aug 1, 2010)

My 2010 purchases: Feed and Hay





However, I indulged myself by keeping our foals the past couple-few years... just love them so much and would have bought them if they weren't already mine, so





OH, and I did buy Erica's interest in our stallion, *Ericas Echos of My Destiny HOF*, who is a National Champion (halter), Reserve National Grand Champion (driving), Halter Hall of Fame, ETC. He's such a big dream come true, but as far as I'm concerned, Erica will always be his "co-mom". We have two pretty yearling buckskin fillies by him here and I've put in a request for two more next spring


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Aug 2, 2010)

The buying got off to an unexpected start this year with the purchase of Gracie in February. I saw her in a local ad, and when I realized she had a lot of our own breeding it was hard to resist. She's officially Mo's first horse since I let him buy her, and as a result he's very attached to her. Note the lovely belly beard she's got in this picture:






Then in April Grandma told me that she enjoyed driving by the mares in the front pasture, but that I needed more color, so I did some window shopping and found Lil Butt Buck On Illusion, aka Lu, in Michigan. She has three crosses to King Supreme, two crosses to EK, two to Paul Bunyan and a little bit of Buckeroo; the end result is a very pretty, petite little mare. Lu fit in so well so fast that I forgot she was new, so she's still not up on the site and still doesn't have any posed pics.






In May I saw that a mare I'd missed last year was going to be in the Celebration Sale, so I got a bidding number and settled in to watch. Unfortunately I didn't get that mare because she was at the end of the sale, and I couldn't sit on my hands that long. So in May we added...

Iona Farms Short Circuit - 27" of arrogance and 2x AMHA World Top Ten and AMHR Res. National Champion. He's EK, Blue Boy and Rowdy bred up top and out of a half-sister to the dam of Miss Kentucky on the bottom. Shown here at Nationals and then after a couple weeks out to pasture here:











RSB Bucks Sugar and Spice - a big moving mare that I had planned to drive but that may be out of my league.










To be continued...


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Aug 2, 2010)

And finally Lucky Four Chips Charmer and Sunwoods Apollo. I tear up just talking about Charmer. I owned her granddam several years back, and she was one of the sweetest mares I ever had the pleasure of handling, so I'm very honored to be the final home for her equally sweet granddaughter. Not the most glamorous or flattering picture, but after having 12 foals I think she looks pretty darn good.






And #12 - aka Ollie - hanging out in the pasture this weekend:






Sorry to ramble on, but I love my furkids - new and old!


----------

